

A New Blog - geetarista
https://github.com/blog/1415-a-new-blog

======
charliepark
He mentions that it looks fresh everywhere, but the page isn't laid out via
responsive breakpoints (as far as I can tell). What technique are they using
to load the CSS conditionally on mobile screens versus desktops?

~~~
holman
It's a separate mobile view entirely- mobile isn't sharing assets with
desktop.

~~~
snogglethorpe
Awful...

I love size-based adaptability because it works well for small windows on the
desktop too, and in general just seems much more robust.

